# Netflix on TiVo Mini not Working



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I have a TiVo Mini hooked up to a Toshiba 37av50u HDTV. When I try and play Netflix I do not get any video. This is using either HDMI or Component video cables.

The TV was manufactured in March of 2008. The Mini is connected via Moca and works fine with playing currently showing shows or recorded shows. It is connected to a Roamio Pro.

I do have another Mini hooked up to a Samsung 2015 HDTV and it works fine.

Any idea what's going on?

ETA: I do see the menus, etc. I lose video as soon as a video starts to play. Also, no problem playing Netflix through the TiVoHD on that set.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

/Bump

Anybody have an idea of why Netflix won't work when using the Mini?


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Did you ever get this resolved? I'm having the exact same problem with Netflix on my Premiere 4. Everything works fine until I start the video, then audio starts but my TV goes black and displays a No Signal message. Incidentally, I started the video on a Mini this morning, which worked fine. Trying to resume playback in a different room on the P4, not so much. Already rebooted, no help.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Loach said:


> Did you ever get this resolved? I'm having the exact same problem with Netflix on my Premiere 4. Everything works fine until I start the video, then audio starts but my TV goes black and displays a No Signal message. Incidentally, I started the video on a Mini this morning, which worked fine. Trying to resume playback in a different room on the P4, not so much. Already rebooted, no help.


FYI - If you quoted my original text I would have realized that you posted here asking a question. As it is, it is just luck that I happened to view this thread. I had meant to post the solution a more than a month ago, but forgot. (Quote or send an PM)

Anyway ...

Yes. It was operator error. Somehow 1080p was active in Video formats on the Mini. The TV in question did not support 1080p. I removed 1080p as an available format on the Mini and all was well.

I hope that helps.

I think I must have switched Minis at some point with one that was on a TV that supported 1080p. That's the only reasonable explanation of how 1080p would have been enabled. But no matter, it is working now.


----------

